# Word of the Day - Narthex



## debodun (Dec 20, 2021)

Narthex (noun) -the antechamber or porch in a church.

The pastor stood in the narthex to greet incoming worshipers.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

The _narthex_ seems like a unique space, where one might pause to transition oneself, from one environment into the other, in either direction.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 24, 2021)

I know of churches that refer to the “lobby” area between the entrance and the worship area as the “narthex”


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 24, 2021)

The Narthex as a Dynamic Place of Transformation - Saint John the Baptist​


----------

